
Google Ad Planner has much better site traffic stats - epi0Bauqu
https://www.google.com/adplanner/
======
TravisLS
How do we know this is better than Quantcast? Does anyone know where the data
comes from? Also, it seems to be missing some of the features.

For instance, it looks like the demographic data is absolute, instead of the
percentages being relative to the totals for their data set, so it's hard to
tell if my site is popular among people who earn over $100K, because they only
make up about 1% of the audience.

Compare <http://www.quantcast.com/yahoo.com>

and
[https://www.google.com/adplanner/#siteDetails?identifier=yah...](https://www.google.com/adplanner/#siteDetails?identifier=yahoo.com&geo=US&trait_type=1)

~~~
stingraycharles
_How do we know this is better than Quantcast? Does anyone know where the data
comes from? Also, it seems to be missing some of the features._

People suspect it's coming from the Google Toolbar, but all Google wants to
confirm is that it's some sort of "secret sauce":

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/24/is-google-ad-planner-
ge...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/24/is-google-ad-planner-getting-its-
data-from-the-google-toolbar/)

------
codexon
I wonder where they are getting their statistics from.

It says that Digg's front page ads get only 500k-1m impressions daily with
around 150k unique visitors daily while Slashdot is getting 1M-2M impressions
with daily with 35k unique visitors.

[https://www.google.com/adplanner/#siteSearch?identifier=digg...](https://www.google.com/adplanner/#siteSearch?identifier=digg.com)

[https://www.google.com/adplanner/#siteSearch?identifier=slas...](https://www.google.com/adplanner/#siteSearch?identifier=slashdot.org)

~~~
scrame
It means that people at slashdot are more likely to read comments on topics,
as opposed to accidentally being driven there by clicking on the description
instead of the title link.

(the entire description text of a story links to the comments page, its very
easy to click it accidentally. Additionally, the comments are sorted,
unthreaded, by number of diggs by default; unless you have an account and are
logged in the landing page is completely incoherent. Compared to slashdots
moderated default comment pages).

~~~
codexon
You are conflating impressions with clicks.

The only thing that would make such a large difference would make sense is the
number of people using adblock is much higher for Digg users than Slashdot
users, which doesn't strike me as very probable.

------
vaksel
[https://www.google.com/adplanner/#siteSearch?identifier=twit...](https://www.google.com/adplanner/#siteSearch?identifier=twitter.com&geo=US&trait_type=1&lp=false)

Twitter is 59% female? Seriously?

~~~
whatusername
Have you seen the Top User List? <http://twitterholic.com/> Ashton, Britney,
Ellen, etc. The top "tech" figure I saw on that was about #33 (Pete
Cashmore/Mashable) Guys like Kevin Rose are down at #148.

Twitter has come a long way from Kevin/Leo Laporte aiming to hit 100,000
followers.

------
medianama
I've found stats from adplanner to be very accurate

------
kylemathews
I find it amusing that none of the google properties have any statistics.

~~~
robk
They do that intentionally to prevent conflicts of interest and accusations
they manipulate the numbers of their own sites.

------
Raphael
Better than who?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Compete/Quantcast/Alexa

